# Koordinaten System



## *Holger* (Gast) (6. September 2006)

Hallo wollte mal fragen wo ihr das tool mit den koordienaten her habt weil diese seite hilft eine ja leider nicht sehr weiter wenn man das nicht hat!

habt ihr mal einen genauen link für mich????


Gruss Holger


----------



## Crowley (6. September 2006)

Nunja, eigentlich kann man auf den Karten auch ohne Koordinaten ganz gut erkennen, wo man suchen muss, aber so eine Loc-Anzeige im Spiel ist natürlich recht nützlich. Eigentlich hat so ziemlich jedes größere Mod-Pack so eine Funktion integriert: z.B. CTMod, TitanPanel, Cosmos, FuBar


----------



## Besucher (9. Oktober 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> ...CTMod, TitanPanel, Cosmos, FuBar


Für alle, die keine Addons installieren wollen... es geht auch ohne; mit einem Macro:
http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=macro...tail&mid=97

Viele Grüße
B


----------

